# Finally, Good Smoke BBQ FF



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Feb 8, 2008)

Finally got my act together and got my pics in.

Cook pictures:
http://goodsmokebbq.com/index.php?optio ... &Itemid=28

Good luck!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 8, 2008)

Well at least it was worth the wait....Pics look great..so did the offical taste tester...D and MJ are already talking about the playground at Franklin.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 8, 2008)

Sweet pics.  Good luck to ya.


----------



## Christopher1 (Feb 8, 2008)

What's your source for pimento wood, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Feb 8, 2008)

www.exoticwoodchips.com


----------

